

Microsoft SVC - gone35
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2014

======
gone35
Sorry, I didn't see the earlier discussion here the first time around [1].

Leaving my submission on anyway, for its 'insider' perspective.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336954)

